# Banfield Early Care Plus?



## Machiavelli's (Oct 16, 2013)

Hello everyone :wave: 

I'm considering buying the early care plus plan from banfield and I was wondering if it's worth it? Any reviews on the plan if you bought it and also how much would you have had to pay for neuter/2,3,4 round vaccines/rabies if you didn't have the plan?


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Most vet offices will quote their prices for office visits, vaccinations and routine stuff like that over the phone. You can call around to see what prices are like in your area. So much easier to price things out than dealing with human doctors offices.

I prefer using a good full service local vet office so that the dog(s) have an established relationship with the vet and I can more easily call with questions and such. Another big reason for me not to use Banfield is that I do not want to have to take a dog through a pet store to get to a vet-- for dogs that are dog aggressive, fearful, unvaccinated, injured and might react in pain, etc -- it is easier and safer to have a vet that can deal with that and get the dog right into an exam room without coming into contact with any other dogs. Just something to consider.

It might also be a good idea to look into health insurance now while the puppy is still young and has no pre-existing conditions. Some people prefer a savings plan instead. Each option has pros and cons to it.


----------



## BubbaMoose (May 14, 2013)

Hi, I use Banfield and overall I am happy with them. I have heard some not so great comments made about them, so I do think it depends on individual clinics. My 10 month old is on the early care plus, it's saved us a lot of money. We've had countless vet visits, some even being emergency situations and they have ALWAYS accommodated me. In fact, I called up yesterday around 7:45am to schedule an appointment for my dog because he seemed as if he had some slight irritation in his throat (very mild, not an emergency situation) and they saw me at 9:20am yesterday. 

They have been very thorough. They print out all of the paper work that outlines every thing we did that day, any type of treatment or medication that was prescribed (along with a description of it and why it should be beneficial in the situation) along with his stats (weight, vitals etc) which is an awesome way for the owner to keep track. They give reminder calls the day before your appointment, and follow up calls the day after to make sure everything is okay with your pet - regardless of the situation (it could be a routine visit or an emergency, they call the day after). Above all of that, they've been very nice. Always willing to answer my questions, open minded and not pushy. They definitely aren't out to get anyone's money, there have been times where I've had to push to do tests that they didn't feel were necessary (but were still on board to do, of course)

My pup gets diarrhea when he's stressed, which our vet knows, so we were offered the option for me to stay in the room with him during his comprehensive exam (1.5 to 2 hours long), as opposed to dropping him off for 4-6 hours which is the standard procedure. I had no idea this was an option, never asked for it, and was really pleased to know they cared enough to not only allow it, but to suggest it. 

They give you discounts on items and never charge a fee for vet visits, which are unlimited. Vaccines, fecal, dewormings, neuter, and full body comprehensive exams included. I don't know exactly how much money I've saved, because the last time I had a puppy before my current was nearly 9 years ago, but I can tell you I've saved a lot. Before I switched to Banfield I was paying almost $50 just to get my dogs IN to see the vet.

I put my pup on the early care plus plan because I had originally intended to have him neutered. After doing some more research, I decided not to and explained this to my vet. Because I was already locked into my price ($30-ish? a month) I still have to pay that price for the year, however my vet allowed me to still take advantage of the pre-op blood work that typically comes with the neuter which I really appreciated.

My senior dog is on the special care plan, (which for a slight amount more a month) includes full body X-rays, teeth cleaning, two comprehensive exams, fecal testings and two urinalysis, deworming, all of his shots, and comprehensive physical exams. When my pup's plan expires, I will add him to this plan because I think it's a great deal. I am definitely getting my money's worth. 

One more thing I wanted to mention is that although there are multiple vets in each clinic, you're able to meet with each of them and decide on a permanent vet (or if you don't have a preference that works too). 

They have a consultation that you can go to before signing up. I highly suggest that, you'll be able to get all of your questions there and get a feel for the Banfield clinic in your area. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sarah~ (Oct 12, 2013)

I have Banfield on both of my dogs, Xena has the early care plus. So far I have had no issues with the vet or anything she has done with Xena, the most issues I have are with scheduling and the way they just add things on like getting the dogs nails clipped to what they do with your dog when you drop them off instead of going in with them. They have an amount on the receipt that shows what you would have paid without Banfield and it's some ridiculous amount for me like 5k saved for a year's preventative care for 2 dogs, a spay surgery and a dental cleaning and monthly heartworm pills. I pay about 35 dollars a month for the early care plan when all is said and done.


----------



## BubbaMoose (May 14, 2013)

Sarah~ said:


> I have Banfield on both of my dogs, Xena has the early care plus. So far I have had no issues with the vet or anything she has done with Xena, the most issues I have are with scheduling and the way they just add things on like getting the dogs nails clipped to what they do with your dog when you drop them off instead of going in with them. They have an amount on the receipt that shows what you would have paid without Banfield and it's some ridiculous amount for me like 5k saved for a year's preventative care for 2 dogs, a spay surgery and a dental cleaning and monthly heartworm pills. I pay about 35 dollars a month for the early care plan when all is said and done.


I've never experienced this. Sometimes they make suggestions and always have a quote prepared for each suggestion so that you're able to see what you're dealing with price wise, but you always have to sign as an okay, otherwise they'll remove whatever you decline. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sarah~ (Oct 12, 2013)

Maybe it's just mine then. Overall I was pretty much satisfied with it I just have a few things that I don't like that didn't really have anything to do with the quality of the vet care the vets at my Banfield are great, one is a bit overbearing sometimes but I really like the regular vet.


----------



## Machiavelli's (Oct 16, 2013)

Thanks for your thoughts guys. I just contacted my local vet and here are the prices: 

Local Vet (right next to my apartment complex)
-Neuter (w/ IVC) $155
-Microchipping & Registration $48
-Initial Puppy Exam $39
-Follow-up Appt/Exam $29.50
-DA2PP+L $24
-Intestinal Parasite Exam $14
-Rabies $17

(are these reasonable?)

VS.

Banfield (8miles away)
-Membership fee (cant find price)
-$33.95/month (binding 1-yr)
-Additional fees 

Again thanks everyone, I've owned a pet before, however this is the first time I'll be paying pet finances on my own - pretty nervous. Are there any other charges vets like to sneak in? & if you guys were first time puppy owners which would you pick based on prices aforementioned?


----------



## BubbaMoose (May 14, 2013)

Machiavelli's said:


> Thanks for your thoughts guys. I just contacted my local vet and here are the prices:
> 
> Local Vet (right next to my apartment complex)
> -Neuter (w/ IVC) $155
> ...


Based off of what you quoted, you'd be paying less for the local vet, as well as getting less.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ZaynsMom (Oct 25, 2013)

overall, yes the vet is cheaper for those services, but puppies have sensitive immune systems and you may very well run into an issue where you'll need to see a vet again. Depending on your lifestyle and the dog's environment, they may be exposed to catching viruses or other concerns. I travel significantly and live in an apartment with shared grass between all the neighborhood dogs, and my pup picked up giardia (internal parasite)...i wish i had my care plus package then, because i would have had a free office visit, they could run basic diagnostics as part of my plan, and some other tests at an additional charge. Overall in your scenario, the vet is cheaper, but only if no other needs arise. Others mentioned many benefits but here are the others i experienced with Banfield: i can take zayn to any banfield, if i move the system has his full history and medical records, his vet is amazingly kind, i can drop him off between 7-11am for them to check him then pick him up before 5:45pm. i hope this helps!


----------

